# Who can help me please



## kimbo (19/12/14)

Hi

This morning when opened the Reo to fill her up one of the door's magnet decide to go for a walk and now the little bugger is hiding somewhere, were i cant find it.

Can someone help me with one magnet, i did look on VM site but they are of of stock at the moment


----------



## Marzuq (19/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> This morning when opened the Reo to fill her up one of the door's magnet decide to go for a walk and now the little bugger is hiding somewhere, were i cant find it.
> 
> Can someone help me with one magnet, i did look on VM site but they are of of stock at the moment



Hi @kimbo 
i have some spare magnets but i think to pay R99 with aramex to have it sent to you might be a little drastic for a magnet


----------



## kimbo (19/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> Hi @kimbo
> i have some spare magnets but i think to pay R99 with aramex to have it sent to you might be a little drastic for a magnet



Thank you @Marzuq 

@Andre used SAPO and the package reached me within a week, but i understand what you say. Maybe this one will hold till the next meet and we can get together


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/14)

@kimbo do you order stuff from @JakesSA at Vape Club? If you do I can send him a magnet with a batch of Cyclone Bases that need his magic to turn them into BF units! He can ship it to you with your next order.


----------



## Marzuq (19/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Thank you @Marzuq
> 
> @Andre used SAPO and the package reached me within a week, but i understand what you say. Maybe this one will hold till the next meet and we can get together



if you are up to pay the courier cost i have no problem sending it to you. its your decision.


----------



## kimbo (19/12/14)

Thank you @Rob Fisher

I have a Darang i want to make BF but that will be in the new year. I am getting some stuff from @johan 

Thank you @Marzuq


----------



## Genosmate (19/12/14)

I've got but its the same story with the courier,don't know if it helps but Vape Mob have some.


----------



## kimbo (19/12/14)

Thank you @Genosmate


----------



## Alex (19/12/14)

Those magnets are pretty strong, check in the mod itself. It may be hiding in plain site. Any metal nearby will be a target.


----------



## kimbo (19/12/14)

Alex said:


> Those magnets are pretty strong, check in the mod itself. It may be hiding in plain site. Any metal nearby will be a target.


Tx @Alex

Me and the flashlight were crawling on the carpet all morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (19/12/14)

The temporal micro back holes strike again.
It seems that they only "disappear" hard to find parts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Tx @Alex
> 
> Me and the flashlight were crawling on the carpet all morning


Did you check the flashlight?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (19/12/14)

Andre said:


> Did you check the flashlight?



lol i just checked now .. nothing


----------



## Alex (19/12/14)

Thought I better mention this here, to all of you who happen to glue these magnets back in. Mark the correct side with something before gluing it back. They're impossible to remove again once you super glue them back. Just ask @paulph201.


----------



## kimbo (19/12/14)

Alex said:


> Thought I better mention this here, to all of you who happen to glue these magnets back in. Mark the correct side with something before gluing it back. They're impossible to remove again once you super glue them back. Just ask @paulph201.


 Thank you

The first time that one came out i put it back without thinkin. Lucky it was the right side up, now it ran away


----------



## Alex (19/12/14)

I learned from the mistakes of my first Reo, namely never put the door down on the kitchen sink. Sometimes the magnets remain behind.. btw, have you checked the sink?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (19/12/14)

Alex said:


> I learned from the mistakes of my first Reo, namely never put the door down on the kitchen sink. Sometimes the magnets remain behind.. btw, have you checked the sink?



there is no sink close by i was in my room, i tripple checked everything metal that is close by, and even the stuff that is not close buy


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

kimbo said:


> there is no sink close by i was in my room, i tripple checked everything metal that is close by, and even the stuff that is not close buy


Checked teeth fillings?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BhavZ (19/12/14)

once a tiny magnet was stuck to the clasp on my watch, if you wear a watch it could be there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/14)

Envelope with 2 REO Magnets packed into an envelope and is ready to be posted on Monday when the stinking Post Office opens!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (21/12/14)

Sorry to thread Hi jack, any one ever tried replacing the screws on the IPV with magnets. I saw a youtube vid with someone showing how but I am sure there is a better way that wont leave the outside cover looking like it had the flue.


----------



## kimbo (21/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Envelope with 2 REO Magnets packed into an envelope and is ready to be posted on Monday when the stinking Post Office opens!


Thank you @Rob Fisher


----------

